# Cuddle or bite the furry above you!



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

i dont have anyone above me, so i guess im forever alone! ;w;


----------



## Lenago (Jun 10, 2021)

*gives a cuddle* there there pal


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

much appreciate   ///>w<///


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 10, 2021)

Bite. Then cuddle~


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

*confusion* why chomp me and cuddle me? its ok, i like both!... wait a minute~(imma stop responding to give other people a chance lol)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2021)

*bites... awkwardly on your ear*


----------



## Raever (Jun 10, 2021)

Clearly the answer is always bite.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2021)

Raever said:


> Clearly the answer is always bite.


If you insist, love. =3=

*bites back*


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> If you insist, love. =3=
> 
> *bites back*


yay! my turn! *chomp*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> yay! my turn! *chomp*


God damn it. :V

*bites*


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

now can we snuggle pls? i feel a little extra sweet today .w.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> God damn it. :V
> 
> *bites*


*you feel a lil shock in your mouth* owch!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 10, 2021)

Cuddle... Then bites yo arm half way, falling asleep without letting go. * -w- zzz


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Cuddle... Then bites yo arm half way, falling asleep without letting go. * -w- zzz


it seems you havent met me yet.... *you feel heat and shock from where your teeth contact my fur*  >:3 bite that!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 11, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> it seems you havent met me yet.... *you feel heat and shock from where your teeth contact my fur*  >:3 bute that!


Okay

*Nom*

Zzz


----------



## Lenago (Jun 14, 2021)

*hugs*


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 14, 2021)

*chews on lazily for a minute, since she can't actually hurt anyone*

Sorry, me snoot too too soft. ^^

Technically, that's _also _a cuddle in my book.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 14, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> *chews on lazily for a minute, since she can't actually hurt anyone*
> 
> Sorry, me snoot too too soft. ^^
> 
> Technically, that's _also _a cuddle in my book.


Hugs back*
Its fine...kind if fixes a dent of my hat's rim

So, thanks


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 14, 2021)

*noms your ear then tackle hugs you* ill do a bit of both :3 *Ryu hugs your leg as well*


----------



## Erix (Jun 14, 2021)

*jumps out of a random bush*

SURPRISE! ITSSSSS ERIX!

*Bites ear*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2021)

**BITES**


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 14, 2021)

im going to~ *noms you on the ear, then hugs you*


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 23, 2021)

*BITES!*
Biting is always the correct response. (just ask my Vet)
;-P


----------



## Faustus (Jun 23, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> Biting is always the correct response. (just ask my Vet)


Also, my lunch! *NOM*


----------



## Hiridor (Jun 23, 2021)

Omg it's so cute and fluffy...  

*CHOMP*


----------



## Raever (Jun 23, 2021)

You look like you could be turned into a marketable plushie. *air hugs*


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Also, my lunch! *NOM*


?!
ACK!
:: Reaches for the rolled-up newspaper...::


----------



## Simo (Jun 23, 2021)

*gives a 'lil nap*

...then a cuddle


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 23, 2021)

Cuddle.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 23, 2021)

Definitely cuddle :3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 23, 2021)

*noms gently* uwu


----------



## Faustus (Jun 25, 2021)

awwwwww kitty  *Cuddle*


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 25, 2021)

I cuddle the batto <3


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 25, 2021)

Cute shark boi^w^ *cuddle*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2021)

*nibbles*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

*Jaws music plays as Scylla comes from beneath the depths of the ocean.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 25, 2021)

Like OMG, TOTALLY Cuddleeeeeeeezzzz~ <3333 *glomps*


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 25, 2021)

*nibble nibble*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Tyranid: NOM NOM NOM


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 25, 2021)

AAAAA *zaps your tooth, and gives your foot a big hug*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> AAAAA *zaps your tooth, and gives your foot a big hug*



*Emits psychic scream.*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 25, 2021)

*nom nom*


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 25, 2021)

*cuddle* look at this finely-dressed-feline! ^w^


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 26, 2021)

*curls up & cuddles*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

Definitely cuddles. The "bites" I'd give would be more in the direction of affectionate nibbles.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 16, 2021)

Cuddle, the biting comes later


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jul 16, 2021)

*cuddles*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks very cuddly.


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 17, 2021)

Friendly nips!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

*noms ear* uwu


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 17, 2021)

Bite, but not harmfully :V


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 17, 2021)

Puts you in my pocket


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 19, 2021)

*peck*


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 19, 2021)

Gently cuddle fragile birb


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2021)

Bite


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 19, 2021)

*Bites back* no more mr nice deer


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

*cuddle* uwu


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Its like october but yeah, im bored so

*gives an awkward hug*


----------



## Shyy (Oct 26, 2021)

Cuddles *wraps arm, leg and tail around, burying you in super soft turquoise floof*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2021)

*cuddles the cute toaster*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 26, 2021)

*nom*


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

Chomp!


----------

